# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Λασκαρίνα Μπουμπουλίνα

## efouskayak

Η μορφή που κυριάρχησε στις ναυτικές επιχειρήσεις του απελευθερωτικού αγώνα το 1821, ήταν η Λασκαρίνα Μπουμπουλίνα. Κόρη του Υδραίου πλοιάρχου Σταυριανού Πινότση, γεννήθηκε στις φυλακές της Κωνσταντινούπολης το 1771. Το επώνυμό της Μπουμπουλίνα το πήρε από το δεύτερο Σπετσιώτη σύζυγο της Δημ. Μπούμπουλη. Όταν ο Μπούμπουλης σκοτώθηκε σε ναυμαχία με Αλγερινά πειρατικά το 1811, η Μπουμπουλίνα άρχισε να ασχολείται με το εμπόριο και την προετοιμασία της Επανάστασης. Μυήθηκε στη ΄΄Φιλική Εταιρεία΄΄ και ναυπήγησε με δικές τις δαπάνες το πλοίο ΄΄Αγαμέμνων΄΄ και άλλα τρία μικρότερα. Επιβιβάστηκε στο πρώτο και έδρασε στο ναυτικό αποκλεισμό του Ναυπλίου, τροφοδότησε το ¶ργος, συμμετείχε ενεργά στον αποκλεισμό της Μονεμβασιάς, στην άλωση της Τριπόλεως και έλαβε μέρος προσωπικά με δική της μάχιμη μονάδα στις πρώτες επιχειρήσεις του αγώνα σε διάφορες πολεμικές συγκρούσεις της επαναστατημένης Πελοποννήσου. Η κόρη της Ελένη παντρεύτηκε τον Πάνο Θ. Κολοκοτρώνη. Διέθεσε ολόκληρη σχεδόν την περιουσία της για την συντήρηση των πληρωμάτων των πλοίων της, που η ίδια συγκρότησε. Δολοφονήθηκε στις 22 Μαΐου του 1825, κατά τη διάρκεια έντονης οικογενειακής διαμάχης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε συνδιασμό με τη χτεσινή (8 Μαρτίου) Μέρα της Γυνάικας, θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε πως η Μπουμπουλίνα ήταν από τις πρώτες χειραφετημένες γυναίκες στην Ελλάδα.
Το αρχοντικό της στις Σπέτσες (ένα από τα τρία) σήμερα έχει μετατραπεί σε μουσείο και τα έσοδα προόρίζονται για την διατήρηση και απόκατάστασή του. Ο τρισέγγονός της ξεναγεί τους επισκέπτες και αφηγέιται την πολυτάραχη ζωή της, αξίζει τον κόπο να το επισκευτέι κάποιος.
Η ιστοσελίδα του μουσείου: http://www.bouboulinamuseum-spetses....Bouboulina.htm

Η Μπουμπουλίνα στην Πολιορκία του Ναυπλίου (από την ιστοσελίδα του Μουσείου)

----------

